# Greg bennett opinion



## Chuckdesj (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new on this forum, i've been playing bass for 10 years but now there are less opportunities for play with others so id like to learn guitar. Im looking for a cheap acoustic to start and I find this one :

Guitare Greg Bennet | guitares | Rimouski / Bas-St-Laurent | Kijiji

I dont know this brand and there are not much informations on internet for this model. Its a greg bennett D-4CE. I would like to have your thought about it and if the price is reasonable

Thanks


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Chuck and welcome here.
I too was a bass player that migrated to 6 strings, but electric.

The guitar you're looking at seem to be the D 4 CE model. To make sure, you could ask for a picture of the piece of paper usually stuck inside the body, that identifies the model. Like this:








​Here's a similar one, but in black. It sold used for $150US, so at $200 Canadian, I'd say it's an great price.

Samick Greg Bennett D4CE/TBK Acoustic/Electric Dreadnought Cutaway Black

Look here too: greg bennett d 4 ce | eBay


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chuck, I can't help you with the Greg Bennett guitars but for your budget of $200.00, you should be able to find a nice Godin product in your area (Seagull, Simon & Patrice, Art & Lutherie, Norman). They are very good guitars and I have seen them below $200.00 from time to time.

Simon and Patrick Guitars


----------



## Chuckdesj (Aug 13, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Chuck, I can't help you with the Greg Bennett guitars but for your budget of $200.00, you should be able to find a nice Godin product in your area (Seagull, Simon & Patrice, Art & Lutherie, Norman). They are very good guitars and I have seen them below $200.00 from time to time.
> 
> Simon and Patrick Guitars


I found an art & lutherie cedar
Guitare acoustique Art & Lutherie | guitares | Rimouski / Bas-St-Laurent | Kijiji

I dont know if its better but there are no cutaway and no preamp as the greg bennett. A friend lent me a norman B20, i like it but its over my budget


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm guessing that a used Norman would probably be better than whatever that red one is for 200. Norman has a solid sitka top, laminated back and sides and whatever the neck is made out of seems pretty good. Tunes up well too.

I have a B20 that I got in 2000 and it has held up well. Also plays well and is basically a very good student guitar.

Structurally it hasn't changed since I got it - action is good and it's not heading for a reset although it wouldn't be worth having the neck reset if it was messed up.

If I was to sell this I wouldn't expect to get much more than 200 for it so you might find one used in that price range.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a very decent guitar. As a matter of fact, that is the same model I bought as my first guitar. I paid $125.00 for mine in very good condition but that was over 15 years ago. I would still have it except the neck was just a bit narrow for me.


----------



## Chuckdesj (Aug 13, 2017)

Finally get an art & lutherie and love it ! Thanks for your advices


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Chuckdesj said:


> Finally get an art & lutherie and love it ! Thanks for your advices


Great choice. Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chuckdesj said:


> Finally got an art & lutherie and love it ! Thanks for your advices


You got yourself what I consider quite a good guitar. IMHO, they are undervalued for what you get, likely because they are made in Canada, is La Belle Province.


----------

